# What's a gay tail?



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

From previous posts I have read, it is where the tail curls up over the back. It's possible that Darcy has one, but I wouldn't be able to say for certain. I think it may depend on how the tail is shaped at the base, and whether it would be considered straight if it had been docked.

Here's a post about it.

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/5951-tail-curling.html

BTW....Darcy is just gorgeous!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

BFF said:


> From previous posts I have read, it is where the tail curls up over the back. It's possible that Darcy has one, but I wouldn't be able to say for certain. I think it may depend on how the tail is shaped at the base, and whether it would be considered straight if it had been docked.
> 
> Here's a post about it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. And the compliment (to Darcy)!  I think he's a looker, but then I might be biased.

I did a search through the forum and found some examples of gay tails. I think if his were docked, it wouldn't be, but as it isn't it has a definite curve. Hmm. It really doesn't matter, I'm just curious.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, a slight curve is pretty normal, but a 'gay' tail is generally referring to a more _curled_ tail, or one that flips right up along the back rather than just curves. Darcys is verging on being 'gay' I think, if it curved over any more it'd be curling back on itself, but I wouldn't call it overly gay at all; it's set on nicely otherwise!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

You googled "gay tail"? I can only imagine what kind of results that produced. ound:


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I am laughing so hard at these posts! I did not know what that term meant, either. I have to say, your dog has the most beautiful face, and I love the way he is groomed, too! Where did you get him? He is gorgeous!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Marian said:


> You googled "gay tail"? I can only imagine what kind of results that produced. ound:


Haha! Luckily I googled it with the word poodle attached.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Skye said:


> I have to say, your dog has the most beautiful face, and I love the way he is groomed, too! Where did you get him? He is gorgeous!


Thanks! He came from Amarula Poodles, which is a small breeder north of Toronto. But really most of his pedigree comes from Clarion Poodles in California, specifically Minarets Reach To The Stars. Clarion Poodles Nicky is on both sides of his pedigree, it was a line breeding.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Gay Poodle Tail?*

You are right its funny...

I'll bet my little Guido wished he had a gay tail (no pun intended) :shame: cause who ever docked his tail was really aggressive and didn't leave him much. I think they say that on a Toy it is about and inch or two... but Guido doesn't have much. I'm trying to grow his tail fur so I can make a puffy pom-pom to compensate for his lack of gay tail. 

Darcy's face is so adorable like a snuggle bug. 

Is he a cute as he looks?


*WHY do they DOCK the poodles tail anyways?*


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I found this link when I was looking around last night, which had some interesting opinions and thoughts about curly tails (better term than "gay" I think!) 

Welcome to the Standard Poodle Club Forum • View topic - Curly tails

One person said they thought the dog's attitude and mood definitely had something to do with how much it curls, which I think is true for Darcy.

In the first photo I posted he was just standing there hanging out with a leaf in his mouth. In the second he was watching me come down the garden and was alert and ready to pounce. Another interesting thing they mentioned is that how he holds his tail will change as he grows. So we'll see where it ends up!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> You are right its funny...
> 
> I'll bet my little Guido wished he had a gay tail (no pun intended) :shame: cause who ever docked his tail was really aggressive and didn't leave him much. I think they say that on a Toy it is about and inch or two... but Guido doesn't have much. I'm trying to grow his tail fur so I can make a puffy pom-pom to compensate for his lack of gay tail.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's such a shame when they overdock the tail and just leave them with a little nub. The tail is so expressive on a dog!

Darcy is as cute as he looks. He's a funny, mischievous, sweet little puppy. 

And reasons for docking may have had something to do with preventing the tails from being damaged while out hunting. Here's a discussion on docking from last year! http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/2558-docking-tails.html


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I think that tail only adds to Darcy's already considerable charm


----------

